# DVD Player Won't Turn On



## Squirtle (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey guys, love the site and if you have anything at all to try to this DVD Player I'd highly appreciate it.

Here's what happened -- a DVD was playing in my DVD player, and I turned it off. When I tried to turn it on a couple of minutes later, it wouldn't turn on at all and it has not since then. 

It is a Sony DVP-NS75H dvd player, and I've spent awhile trying to find a solution to the problem all over the net, to no avail. I've tried a bunch of small things that I didn't really expect to be the problem, such as plugging it in elsewhere, leaving it unplugged for a couple of hours, pressing combinations of buttons in case some sort of lock was put on it, and manually popping out the disc drive. I have not disassembled it at all to this point, but if needed, I would be willing to try.

I don't have the remote for the DVD Player which seems to have been used by some people with similar problems to get around it somehow. The only buttons on it are Power, Play, Stop, Eject, and "Progressive". 

Any ideas on possibly fixing this would be appreciated even if they don't end up working out. It's a few years old and no longer has any warranty and I don't have the receipt or anything of the sort, so sending it back to Sony wouldn't do any good at this point.


----------

